

Evolution-data-server : Remove a bunch of juvenile comments - lemieux
http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?id=d17494da8ebaba8673a581f256efc8a1d41e1e40
From Ryan Dahl : https://twitter.com/ryah/status/212664505434521600
======
sciurus
For the curious:

"Evolution Data Server manages access to the calendar, tasks and addressbook
information available for Evolution and other applications. It is a CORBA
component which, when activated, allows concurrent access by several client
applications to the same data, adding to that notifications of changes, which
are signalled to all clients. Its extensible architecture, allows the addition
of plugins to manage different kinds of calendar/tasks/addressbook sources, by
just writing a shared library, which will be loaded by evolution-data-server
on startup."

On my debian testing installation

    
    
      $ apt-rdepends -r evolution-data-server
      Reading package lists... Done
      Building dependency tree       
      Reading state information... Done
      evolution-data-server
        Reverse Depends: contacts (0.9-2+b1)
        Reverse Depends: dates (0.4.8-3)
        Reverse Depends: ekiga (3.2.7-5)
        Reverse Depends: evolution (>= 3.2.2-1+b1)
        Reverse Depends: evolution-data-server-dbg (= 3.2.2-3)
        Reverse Depends: evolution-rss (>= 0.2.90~20111111-3)
        Reverse Depends: gbirthday (0.6.5-1)
        Reverse Depends: gnome-core (>= 1:3.0+9)
        Reverse Depends: gnome-phone-manager (0.68-3)
        Reverse Depends: libfolks-eds25 (>= 0.6.9-1)
        Reverse Depends: libjana-ecal0 (0.0.0+git20091215.9ec1da8a-2+b3)
        Reverse Depends: tasks (0.20-1+b1)

------
icebraining
I never understood what's so bad about swearing in code comments. It's not
something I would do, but different people speak in different ways, so what?
This commit seems like a big waste of time to me (except when it replaces
variables names with something more descriptive).

Personally, I like William Morgan's IMAP rant[1], from the source of his
excellent mail client Sup[2].

And then there's the kernel: <http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/>

[1]: <http://sup.rubyforge.org/svn/trunk/lib/sup/imap.rb>

[2]: <http://sup.rubyforge.org/>

------
mschalle
I wonder how this codebase would rank in the GitHub emotions analysis [1]

[1]: [http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-
gi...](http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-github-
commit-messages/)

------
bokchoi
Wow, these comments don't inspire much confidence in evolution even after they
are cleaned up.

~~~
carsongross
Almost all big, gronky, shipped software looks like that in places, especially
if it relies heavily on external libs or services.

At least the swearing is honest.

